# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση

## Lovecarduelis

*EΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ...... Το ομορφότερο συναίσθημα της καρδερίνας .....


*

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο εισαι εσυ???????

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ναι Δημήτρη.

----------


## tonis!

στο καλο να χαρειτε την ελευθερια σας...πολυ γλυκια πραξη!!!

----------


## zack27

μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ χαιρομαι για την κινηση σου ,που απλα επιβεβαιωνει την αποψη μου οτι εισαι απο τα ατομα που θελουν την εκτροφη πουλιων πραγματικα γεννημενων σε κλουβι .δεν ξερω αν τα πουλακια τα αγορασες για να τα απελευθερωσεις ή για εκτροφη και στην πορεια αποφασισες το σωστο ,ξερω ομως οτι ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ και το μελλον σου στην πραγματικη εκτροφη ,ειναι για μενα δεδομενο ! χαιρομαι που εισαι φιλος μου !

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι που ειμαστε φιλοι!!!! χαιρομαι που εισαι στην παρεα μας!!!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Γιωργο!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

*Δημήτρηδες, ευχαριστώ θερμά και εγώ χαίρομαι για την φιλία σας!! Δεν έγραψα κάτι παραπάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, γιατί δεν επιζητώ προσωπική αυτοπροβολή
εξάλλου η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της.

 Τα πουλάκια (ίσως και βλακωδώς από μέρους μου, γιατι σίγουρα θα τα αντικατέστησε με άλλα άτυχα άγρια) τα αγόρασα για να τα ελευθερώσω.*

----------


## Antigoni87

Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο! Μόνο αυτό έχω να πω, τίποτε άλλο.. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## Kyriakos

Δηστηχως υπαρχει πολις λιγος κοσμος που κανει κατι τετοια! 

Μπραβο Γιωργο.

----------


## Chrisman

> *EΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ...... Το ομορφότερο συναίσθημα της καρδερίνας .....
> 
> 
> *


εγώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να το δω;;; Συγχαρητήρια πάντως για αυτήν την κίνηση!!!!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον το εχει αφαιρεσει ο Γιωργης απο οτι βλεπω

----------


## lagreco69

Και εγω Γιωργο δεν βλεπω φωτογραφια!! αλλα τι νοημα εχει, η υπεροχη κινηση σου να ελευθερωσεις τα πουλακια μετραει εδω. συνχαρητηρια λοιπον!!! μια φορα πριν κανα 5αρι χρονια ειχαμε πιασει με κατι φιλους σε κατι αγρους που καναμε motocross, 2 τυπους καμια 40αρια χρονων αυτοι! επιαναν με διχτυα, κασετοφωνο και μια λουμπα νερο αγριες καρδερινες!! μιλαμε ειχαν γεμισει μια κλουβα οι αχρειοι!!! τους αναγκασαμε να της αφησουν!! και τους ειπαμε οτι αμα τους ξανα πιασουμε, το οτι εχασαν τα πουλια τους θα ηταν το λιγοτερο που θα ειχαν να ανυσηχησουν. συνχαρητηρια και παλι!!! για την ευγενες και υπεροχη κινηση σου!!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ πρεπει να ανεβεις καποια στιγμη Βολο να σε γνωρισω σε καποιον .θα του αρεσεις πολυ !!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ πρεπει να ανεβεις καποια στιγμη Βολο να σε γνωρισω σε καποιον .θα του αρεσεις πολυ !!!!



Υπεροχος ο Βολος!! οι νυχτερινες βολτες στα club του, τα τσιπουραδικα με την ζωντανη μουσικη!! βολτες για καφεδακι στο υπεροχο λιμανι του. Δημητρη τι μου θυμισες τωρα!! ωραιες εποχες!!! οταν ξαναπαω θα σε ενημερωσω.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snowbird

παιδιά, ο έμπορος δεν ξέρει αν εμείς τα ελευθερώνουμε. του αρκεί μονάχα ότι τα αγοράζουμε και βλέποντας ότι υπάρχει ζήτηση άλλο τόσο θα φέρνει εμπόρευμα. Δεν πάει έτσι?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Φίλοι μου το βιντεάκι ΄σβήστηκε αππο εμένα χωρίς να ξέρω ποιο ήταν τι, καθώς έσβησα όλα τα αρχεία που είχα στο photobucket. Κοίταξα τώρα να δώ μήπως το είχα στα
αρχεία του υπολογιστή, αλλά το έχω σβήσει και από εκεί. Το νήμα αυτό είναι κοντά στον χρόνο. Το βιντεάκι υπήρχε κανονικά όλο αυτόν τον καιρό
το τέλευταίο δίμηνο έπαψε να υπάρχει για τους λόγους που εξήγησα άνωθεν.

----------


## lagreco69

> παιδιά, ο έμπορος δεν ξέρει αν εμείς τα ελευθερώνουμε. του αρκεί μονάχα ότι τα αγοράζουμε και βλέποντας ότι υπάρχει ζήτηση άλλο τόσο θα φέρνει εμπόρευμα. Δεν πάει έτσι?



Εγω προσωπικα το φροντοφωναζω οτι ειμαι κατα!!! οποτε συζητιεται γυρω μου αυτο το θεμα!! παντως ο εμπορας η αυτος που αιχμαλωτιζει για να τα πουλησει στον εμπορα, μην νομιζεις οτι θα σε πλησιασει ετσι απλα! το γνωριζουν καλα αυτοι οτι κανουν κατι ανηθικο!! θα σε ψαρωσει πρωτα για να δει την γνωμη σου και μετα θα σου πασαρει την πραματεια του.

----------


## cockatiel

συμφωνω με τον μητσο !!!

----------

